# Warrning mit IAdaptable at public Object getAdapter(Class key)



## Nud3l (14. Sep 2009)

Ich habe eine Warrning wenn ich IAdaptable  benutze bei der Methode  

 public Object getAdapter(Class key) {       return null;     }

Ich soll den Typ von Classe angeben aber ich habe keine Ahnung was ich da ein geben soll. habe schon alles möglich probiert die warrning bekomme ich nicht raus...


----------



## SlaterB (14. Sep 2009)

und die Warnung selber willst du hier nicht hinschreiben?
geschickt

wahrscheinlich 'Usage of Raw Type',
alle generischen Klassen sollte man nicht ohne generischen Parameter verwenden, 
wenn man sich nicht festlegt, darf man Class<?> schreiben,

finde ich aber nicht gut, diese Warning habe ich bei mir bei Eclipse ausgeschaltet

--------

'Unused parameter' könnte auch bemängelt werden, das ist schon etwas schwieriger richtig einzustellen,
manchmal wäre man ja recht froh über so einen Hinweis


----------



## dzim (14. Sep 2009)

Das Problem kenn ich.
Class<?> darf man auch nicht machen, weil die komplette Plattform noch in java 1.4 geschreiben ist (glaub ich) also jedenfalls ohne Generics.

Ich hatte irgendwann keinen Bock mehr darauf und hab mir dann die @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")-Annotation hinzugefügt...
Ist unsauber, aber da es nun mal von der Platform kommt, kann man da wohl nichts weiter machen, oder?


----------



## Koringar (14. Sep 2009)

Hi,
es kommt ganz drauf an was du dir geben lassen willst. Probier es mal mit der Klasse die wieder haben willst (mit dieser Methode) und ein .class dran.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Sep 2009)

hmm stimmt, wenn die Methode so vorgegeben ist, darf man sie wohl nicht verändern,
dann SuppressWarnings oder wie gesagt diese Fehlermeldung generell ausschalten/ ignorieren


----------



## Nud3l (14. Sep 2009)

ok habe jetzt  @SuppressWarnings("unchecked") da rein geschrieben und fertig


----------



## DamienX (14. Sep 2009)

Optional kannst du in Eclipse auch die Compiler Kompatiblität auf Java 1.4 runtersetzen.
Damit kannst du dann auch sicher gehen dass dein Code unter Java 1.4 VMs läuft und die Raw Type
Warnungen werden ebenfalls nicht mehr ausgegeben weils in 1.4 noch keine Generics gab.

Meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller als die Warnungen zu unterdrücken.

Rechtsklick auf Projekt -> Properties -> Java Compiler -> einstellen -> glücklich sein!

Mfg Alex


----------

